
U.S. and UK Sign Landmark Cross-Border Data Access Agreement - rahuldottech
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/us-and-uk-sign-landmark-cross-border-data-access-agreement-combat-criminals-and-terrorists
======
rahuldottech
Relevant article: [https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/u-s-u-k-sign-deal-
acce...](https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/u-s-u-k-sign-deal-access-data-
tech-companies-n1062361)

